# Haaland Ufficiale al Borussia Dortmund



## vannu994 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Il Borussia Dortmund comunica di aver acquisito le prestazioni del giocatore Erling Braut Haaland dal Red Bull Salisburgo. Per lui contratto fino a Giugno 2024.

Le prime voci *da confermare* dicono 30 milioni per il cartellino (20M di clausola, 10M al padre) + commissione da 15M per l'agente Raiola. Al giocatore contratto da 6M netti all'anno, a salire.
In aggiornamento...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ma non era della Juve? Lol


----------



## Milanlove (29 Dicembre 2019)

domani Tuttosport: "La Juve dice no ad Haaland!"


----------



## juventino (29 Dicembre 2019)

Alla fine ha scelto un club che gli garantisce la titolarità, di giocare in Champions e di non avere troppe pressioni. 
Oggettivamente è la scelta migliore per lui.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fine ha scelto un club che gli garantisce la titolarità, di giocare in Champions e di non avere troppe pressioni.
> Oggettivamente è la scelta migliore per lui.



Costi esagerati. Adesso vediamo di che pasta è fatto


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Dicembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Costi esagerati. Adesso vediamo di che pasta è fatto



De Ligt non erano costi esagerati vero?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Dicembre 2019)

No, quelli del Borussia mentono.
I giornalisti sportivi italiani mi assicuravano fino a stamattina che andava alla Juve, non c'e' il minimo motivo che mi può portare a non credere a loro


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Dicembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Il Borussia Dortmund comunica di aver acquisito le prestazioni del giocatore Erling Braut Haaland dal Red Bull Salisburgo. Per lui contratto fino a Giugno 2024.
> 
> Le prime voci *da confermare* dicono 30 milioni per il cartellino (20M di clausola, 10M al padre) + commissione da 15M per l'agente Raiola. Al giocatore contratto da 6M netti all'anno, a salire.
> In aggiornamento...



Sancho più Haaland. Il Dortmund ha un attacco stellare.
Bravi. Società seria e ambiziosa, ormai hanno argomenti convincenti per prendere profili del genere.

Da parte sua Haaland ha fatto una scelta molto intelligente.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> De Ligt non erano costi esagerati vero?



Si ovvio ma credo siano 2 cose un po’ diverse no?


----------



## vannu994 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sancho più Haaland. Il Dortmund ha un attacco stellare.
> Bravi. Società seria e ambiziosa, ormai hanno argomenti convincenti per prendere profili del genere.
> 
> Da parte sua Haaland ha fatto una scelta molto intelligente.


Anche Brandt ed il più esperto Reus...


----------



## Baba (29 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> de ligt non erano costi esagerati vero?



lol


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Dicembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ovvio ma credo siano 2 cose un po’ diverse no?



Certo. Reputo più folle comprare un difensore per 85 mln piuttosto che un attaccante a 30.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Certo. Reputo più folle comprare un difensore per 85 mln piuttosto che un attaccante a 30.



Può essere però non facciamo finta di non capire..
Che poi immagino lo avesse preso il barcellona sarebbe stato ovviamente un colpaccio...


----------



## Milanlove (29 Dicembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ovvio ma credo siano 2 cose un po’ diverse no?



bè, ad oggi De Ligt è un fallimento considerati i costi. Quando acquisti un giocatore pagandolo 80 milioni e gli dai 12 di ingaggio, l'età non conta più nulla se non esclusivamente al fatto che uno lo possa considerare come un giocatore che metti oggi e poi non lo togli più per 15 anni di fila. De Ligt ha già perso il posto dopo 15 partite. E' un fallimento proprio per questo motivo, non puoi pagare uno 1 milione al mese per poi considerarlo come uno da far crescere.

Haaland costa 1/3 di De Ligt ed è una punta oltretutto. Secondo me, ha fatto un affare il Borussia. Farà caterve di gol anche da loro.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> bè, ad oggi De Ligt è un fallimento considerati i costi. Quando acquisti un giocatore pagandolo 80 milioni e gli dai 12 di ingaggio, l'età non conta più nulla se non esclusivamente al fatto che uno lo possa considerare come un giocatore che metti oggi e poi non lo togli più per 15 anni di fila. De Ligt ha già perso il posto dopo 15 partite. E' un fallimento proprio per questo motivo, non puoi pagare uno 1 milione al mese per poi considerarlo come uno da far crescere.
> 
> Haaland costa 1/3 di De Ligt ed è una punta oltretutto. Secondo me, ha fatto un affare il Borussia. Farà caterve di gol anche da loro.



De ligt ha fallito dopo 15 partite? Ma siete davvero seri quando dite ste cose? Ha perso il posto perché ha saltato 2 partite? Io non credo..
Ormai i giocatori costano tanto c’è poco da fare. O rischi oppure re rimani nella mediocrità. È un investimento per il futuro, proprio come de jong, joao felix ecc ecc ma evidentemente si vuole non capire per poter dire che la juve ha sbagliato. E dopo 15 partite io davvero rimango allibito.
Haaland per qualche gol in austria è sicuro che farà caterve di gil, a 6 milioni di stipendio poi..
Poi a me personalmente haaland non fa impazzire ma ovviamente lo giudico alla fine, vediamo in un campionato serio..


----------



## Butcher (29 Dicembre 2019)

Pagato due noccioline


----------



## Milanlove (29 Dicembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> De ligt ha fallito dopo 15 partite? Ma siete davvero seri quando dite ste cose? Ha perso il posto perché ha saltato 2 partite? Io non credo..
> Ormai i giocatori costano tanto c’è poco da fare. O rischi oppure re rimani nella mediocrità. È un investimento per il futuro, proprio come de jong, joao felix ecc ecc ma evidentemente si vuole non capire per poter dire che la juve ha sbagliato. E dopo 15 partite io davvero rimango allibito.
> Haaland per qualche gol in austria è sicuro che farà caterve di gil, a 6 milioni di stipendio poi..
> Poi a me personalmente haaland non fa impazzire ma ovviamente lo giudico alla fine, vediamo in un campionato serio..



De Ligt è stato pagato 85 milioni e 12 all'anno, non può essere considerato come un investimento per il futuro, questo deve valere i soldi spesi già nel presente, qui sei tu che fai finta di non capire. E questi non sono i prezzi dei giorni d'oggi, tanto più per i giocatori da far crescere. Io non vedo difensori pagati 12 milioni all'anno se non mega top player. E soprattutto nei prossimi 5 anni di contratto sottoscritto a De Ligt gli dai 60 milioni netti solo a lui, quindi sono 120 lordi. 120 milioni solo per il suo ingaggio, solo "per crescere"? Denigri Haaland per qualche gol in Austria, mentre la carriera di De Ligt che dice? Qualche gol non subito in Olanda e una manciata di partite in Champions, ah bè, praticamente come Sergio Ramos.
Si fa finta di non capire solo per non dire che la Juve ha sbagliato. Poi ovvio, si parla ancora di 15 partite (come prima di parlava appunto di qualche partita in Olanda...), quindi magari si rivelerà un fenomeno in futuro. Ma ad oggi il campo sta dicendo che De Ligt è un Rugani qualsiasi e il rischio che veramente sia un Rugani qualsiasi c'è ed è bello alto. Ma si fa finta di non capire perchè l'errore sarebbe veramente mostruoso...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sancho più Haaland. Il Dortmund ha un attacco stellare.
> Bravi. Società seria e ambiziosa, ormai hanno argomenti convincenti per prendere profili del genere.
> 
> Da parte sua Haaland ha fatto una scelta molto intelligente.


Sancho è illegale, mentre su Haaland qualche dubbio ce l’ho.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> De Ligt è stato pagato 85 milioni e 12 all'anno, non può essere considerato come un investimento per il futuro, questo deve valere i soldi spesi già nel presente, qui sei tu che fai finta di non capire. E questi non sono i prezzi dei giorni d'oggi, tanto più per i giocatori da far crescere. Io non vedo difensori pagati 12 milioni all'anno se non mega top player. E soprattutto nei prossimi 5 anni di contratto sottoscritto a De Ligt gli dai 60 milioni netti solo a lui, quindi sono 120 lordi. 120 milioni solo per il suo ingaggio, solo "per crescere"? Denigri Haaland per qualche gol in Austria, mentre la carriera di De Ligt che dice? Qualche gol non subito in Olanda e una manciata di partite in Champions, ah bè, praticamente come Sergio Ramos.
> Si fa finta di non capire solo per non dire che la Juve ha sbagliato. Poi ovvio, si parla ancora di 15 partite (come prima di parlava appunto di qualche partita in Olanda...), quindi magari si rivelerà un fenomeno in futuro. Ma ad oggi il campo sta dicendo che De Ligt è un Rugani qualsiasi e il rischio che veramente sia un Rugani qualsiasi c'è ed è bello alto. Ma si fa finta di non capire perchè l'errore sarebbe veramente mostruoso...



Così come dembele doveva valere 150 milioni? O felix 120 o de jong 80 ecc? I prezzi dei migliori futuribili sono questi, se poi vogliamo parlare di un’altra realtà parallela facciamolo pure. E ripeto dopo 15 partite si è già decretato il fallimento. Fantastico!
La Juve errore ne ha fatti e ne sta facendo ma non posso definire errore de ligt per una serie di motivi. Se si vuole per forza dire che la Juve ha sbagliato fatelo pure ma il il succo del discorso non cambia.
Se si rivelerà un rugani lo sapremo col tempo e allora diremo che è stato un grosso abbaglio. Non certo dopo 15 partite in una realtà
completamente nuova.
Per quanto riguarda haaland io dico solo che non mi fa impazzire e che ci vuole qualcosa di più che mezza stagione nel Salisburgo.


----------



## Milo (29 Dicembre 2019)

Il Dortmund aveva letteralmente un buco la davanti, direi che si sistemano molto bene con lui.

Se si inserisce bene il Dortmund può vincere la bundes.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> De Ligt non erano costi esagerati vero?



ahahahahahaahhah

juve GE-LA-TA


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2019)

a parte gli scherzi, cifre ridicole. 
poi 15 a raiola per esattamente??

cioè questo ha 20M di clausola e 6M di stipendio. poi devi aggiungere 10 per il padre e 15 per il procuratore?

se io fossi il calciatore quei 25M me li faccio dare a me, ed il padre ma soprattutto il procuratore li mando a fan-culo!
chissà che ruolo decisivo avrà giocato raviolo....

per me son tutte invenzioni o giri strani di soldi. non ha senso


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2019)

è ora che i migliori club si uniscano per dire no alle mazzette più o meno legalizzate nei trasferimenti.
inaccettabile una cosa del genere quando poi non c'è alcun merito nell'operazione.



Milo ha scritto:


> Il Dortmund aveva letteralmente un buco la davanti, direi che si sistemano molto bene con lui.
> 
> Se si inserisce bene il Dortmund può vincere la bundes.



hanno alcacer attaccante centrale che è forte,solo che è spesso infortunato quest'anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte gli scherzi, cifre ridicole.
> poi 15 a raiola per esattamente??
> 
> cioè questo ha 20M di clausola e 6M di stipendio. poi devi aggiungere 10 per il padre e 15 per il procuratore?
> ...



Queste commissioni mostruose sono una costante di Raiola ormai.
Anche secondo me nascondono giri loschi.


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Dicembre 2019)

duarte leao krunic e te lo pagavi


----------



## Stex (29 Dicembre 2019)

Ufficiale alla Juve: prima va in prestito 4 anni al
Borussia.


----------



## diavolo (29 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte gli scherzi, cifre ridicole.
> poi 15 a raiola per esattamente??
> 
> cioè questo ha 20M di clausola e 6M di stipendio. poi devi aggiungere 10 per il padre e 15 per il procuratore?
> ...



La Uefa,anziché castrare chi vuole investire, dovrebbe bandire la figura dei procuratori dal mondo del calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La Uefa,anziché castrare chi vuole investire, dovrebbe bandire la figura dei procuratori dal mondo del calcio.



questa è una roba che ti presentano così ma di certo non può essere così. 
questo "mediatore" si prende 15M su 45M totali di cartellino. il 33%.

ma in che mondo succede una cosa simile? in che campo? che poi nel calcio se vogliamo la figura del mediatore per certi elementi di spicco è praticamente inutile. questo ragazzo ha bisogno di farsi pubblicità per caso? non credo, lo conoscono tutti.

può essere utile per gente come abate o donnarumma che era al 1o contratto, ma in una percentuale logica del 5% sullo stipendio, cose così... ma quando sento "raiola non vuole firmare" o altre scempiaggini del genere capisco che queste figure non sono quello che ti lasciano credere. non ha alcun senso che un giocatore si schiavizzi ad un procuratore, che non ha alcun merito in parecchi casi.


----------



## unbreakable (29 Dicembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Il Borussia Dortmund comunica di aver acquisito le prestazioni del giocatore Erling Braut Haaland dal Red Bull Salisburgo. Per lui contratto fino a Giugno 2024.
> 
> Le prime voci *da confermare* dicono 30 milioni per il cartellino (20M di clausola, 10M al padre) + commissione da 15M per l'agente Raiola. Al giocatore contratto da 6M netti all'anno, a salire.
> In aggiornamento...



Quindi la redbull favorisce una diretta rivale al titolo?..rinuncio a capirci


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte gli scherzi, cifre ridicole.
> poi 15 a raiola per esattamente??
> 
> cioè questo ha 20M di clausola e 6M di stipendio. poi devi aggiungere 10 per il padre e 15 per il procuratore?
> ...



Sul padre non sto a sindacare, immagino siano in tutto e per tutto al giocatore.
Ma sui 15 milioni a Raiola non sottovaluterei l’effetto lavatrice dei soldi versati al procuratore residente a Montecarlo (esentasse).

Comunque ormai i procuratori sono i veri “proprietari” dei cartellini.

Acquisiscono procure e spostano i giocatori come vogliono. D’altronde i 40 milioni in 5 anni che la famiglia Haland incassa sono un bel premio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Dicembre 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Quindi la redbull favorisce una diretta rivale al titolo?..rinuncio a capirci



C’é una clausola, la Red Bull non puó sindacare sulla decisione di Halaand


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa è una roba che ti presentano così ma di certo non può essere così.
> questo "mediatore" si prende 15M su 45M totali di cartellino. il 33%.
> 
> ma in che mondo succede una cosa simile? in che campo? che poi nel calcio se vogliamo la figura del mediatore per certi elementi di spicco è praticamente inutile. questo ragazzo ha bisogno di farsi pubblicità per caso? non credo, lo conoscono tutti.
> ...



É un trasferimento che al DOrtmund costerá 120 milioni lordi in 5 anni, a Raiola spetta il 12% di questa cifra lorda, al Salisburgo il 17% allo stato il 25% e ad Halaand il 46%.

Non sono cifre anomale per un trasferimento con clausola bassa.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É un trasferimento che al DOrtmund costerá 120 milioni lordi in 5 anni, a Raiola spetta il 12% di questa cifra lorda, al Salisburgo il 17% allo stato il 25% e ad Halaand il 46%.
> 
> Non sono cifre anomale per un trasferimento con clausola bassa.



La commissione mediamente dovrebbe assestarsi su 4%.
Con Raiola ormai sono superati tutti i record, ogni trasferimento.


----------



## Djici (29 Dicembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Così come dembele doveva valere 150 milioni? O felix 120 o de jong 80 ecc? I prezzi dei migliori futuribili sono questi, se poi vogliamo parlare di un’altra realtà parallela facciamolo pure. E ripeto dopo 15 partite si è già decretato il fallimento. Fantastico!
> La Juve errore ne ha fatti e ne sta facendo ma non posso definire errore de ligt per una serie di motivi. Se si vuole per forza dire che la Juve ha sbagliato fatelo pure ma il il succo del discorso non cambia.
> Se si rivelerà un rugani lo sapremo col tempo e allora diremo che è stato un grosso abbaglio. Non certo dopo 15 partite in una realtà
> completamente nuova.
> Per quanto riguarda haaland io dico solo che non mi fa impazzire e che ci vuole qualcosa di più che mezza stagione nel Salisburgo.



D'accordo con te su De Ligt. 
Lo strapaghi (sia di cartellino che d'ingaggio) per bruciare la concorrenza perché se questo andava in una big poi sarebbe stato impossibile da comprare. 
Insomma é un ora a prezzi alti o a mai più perché sarebbe stato blindatissimo da una squadra che non ha bisogno di cedere giocatori. 
Ovviamente il prezzo sale. 

Se poi sarà una scomessa vinta o persa lo diremo quando se ne andrà della Juve... Guardando per quanto parte, quanti soldi si è preso, cosa avrà fatto sul campo. 

Ma si può certamente dire che AD OGGI, non ha reso quanto si sperava. Anche se sappiamo benissimo che è giovanissimo, che ha cambiato squadra, paese, tattica... 
Ma secondo me in pochissimi al mondo hanno il suo bagaglio. 
Può diventare il migliore. 
Come potrebbe diventare un rugani. 
Io su questo giocatore pero ci scommetterei.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La commissione mediamente dovrebbe assestarsi su 4%.
> Con Raiola ormai sono superati tutti i record, ogni trasferimento.



Beh ma, credo siamo tutti concordi che dire "la commissione di Raiola" sia errato.

Quei soldi andranno in maggior parte ancora al calciatore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Dicembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La commissione mediamente dovrebbe assestarsi su 4%.
> Con Raiola ormai sono superati tutti i record, ogni trasferimento.



Se poi tutti quei soldi restano veramente a Raiola....

Io resto dell’idea che una volta arrivati a Montecarlo molti di questi ripartono verso destinazioni volte a oliare i meccanismi usati da Raiola.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Dicembre 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te su De Ligt.
> Lo strapaghi (sia di cartellino che d'ingaggio) per bruciare la concorrenza perché se questo andava in una big poi sarebbe stato impossibile da comprare.
> Insomma é un ora a prezzi alti o a mai più perché sarebbe stato blindatissimo da una squadra che non ha bisogno di cedere giocatori.
> Ovviamente il prezzo sale.
> ...



Ohhh ecco! Non potevi spiegarlo meglio. Questo è il discorso da fare su de ligt, a me pare ovvio.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se poi tutti quei soldi restano veramente a Raiola....
> 
> Io resto dell’idea che una volta arrivati a Montecarlo molti di questi ripartono verso destinazioni volte a oliare i meccanismi usati da Raiola.



Ely, Salamon, Viudez, Cardacio ,Mattioni.....
Questi sono alcuni dei fenomeni che il grande Mino ha portato al milan intascandosi le sue belle commissioni.
Capisci perchè non credo nemmeno un pò al fpf???
Se davvero i parrucconi del calcio avessero a cuore il pallone non andrebbero a ostacolare le proprietà ma chi ci mangia e ingrassa con questo gioco e in teoria si potrebbe benissimo vivere senza.
A cosa serve esattamente Raiola??
Del pallone ha giusto la forma.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Chiaro che il BvB rappresenti per lui forse il miglior trampolino di lancio possibile, andare allo United o alla Juve e rischiare di fare panchina non lo allettava. Gli hanno assicurato un posto da titolare, in una squadra offensiva che lo può esaltare, promettendo di non tarpargli le ali un domani verso una big, la scelta è diventata logica.


----------



## juventino (30 Dicembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Costi esagerati. Adesso vediamo di che pasta è fatto



Non sono d’accordo, il prezzo era davvero ottimo secondo me.
Adesso siamo davvero nei casini perché a noi serve una punta e quelle sul mercato a gennaio sono quasi tutti vecchi rottami (tipo Giroud).


----------



## leviatano (30 Dicembre 2019)

e giù che si ride


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Dicembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo, il prezzo era davvero ottimo secondo me.
> Adesso siamo davvero nei casini perché a noi serve una punta e quelle sul mercato a gennaio sono quasi tutti vecchi rottami (tipo Giroud).



Non avete spazio a roster per inserire un attaccante.
Con il futuro rientro di Chiellini (e il conseguente taglio di Rugani dalla lista champions) per inserire qualsiasi altro giocatore la Juve si troverebbe costretta a tagliare uno tra Kehdira, Matouidi o, più probabilmente, De Sciglio, con però la controindicazione che si gioca l'intera champions con 3 terzini (Danilo, Alex Sandro e Cuadrado) di cui uno era un'ala fino a 2 mesi fa.

Non avendo team formed la Juve è costretta ad una rosa di 21 giocatori e non può inserire nessuno senza far uscire un big. Già quest anno si è trovata a dover lasciare fuori dalla lista champions Chiellini (infortunio), Emre Can e Mandzukic, cosa che ha creato grosse tensioni interne.

Questa è una cosa che nessuno considera, tutti a dire aggiungi qui, aggiungi la.... ma nessuno che indichi chi si taglia.

Vedi il ventilato scambio Emre Can (fuori lista) con Paredes.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non avete spazio a roster per inserire un attaccante.
> Con il futuro rientro di Chiellini (e il conseguente taglio di Rugani dalla lista champions) per inserire qualsiasi altro giocatore la Juve si troverebbe costretta a tagliare uno tra Kehdira, Matouidi o, più probabilmente, De Sciglio, con però la controindicazione che si gioca l'intera champions con 3 terzini (Danilo, Alex Sandro e Cuadrado) di cui uno era un'ala fino a 2 mesi fa.
> 
> Non avendo team formed la Juve è costretta ad una rosa di 21 giocatori e non può inserire nessuno senza far uscire un big. Già quest anno si è trovata a dover lasciare fuori dalla lista champions Chiellini (infortunio), Emre Can e Mandzukic, cosa che ha creato grosse tensioni interne.
> ...



Alla Juve hanno fatto un gran casino, gestione pessima da almeno due stagioni. Naturalmente i giornali, juventini nel midollo, si guardano bene dall'evidenziare tutto gli errori che stanno facendo in serie, a partire dalla follia di CR7 in poi.

La straordinaria capacità organizzativa, la lungimiranza e la programmazione ammirate (e invidiate) dei gobbi di questi anni sono un lontano ricordo. La Juve di oggi è una società mediocre e in declino, nonostante i giornali facciano di tutto per far credere il contrario.

Seppur differenti, ci vedo tante somiglianze col Milan post Atene 2007.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo, il prezzo era davvero ottimo secondo me.
> Adesso siamo davvero nei casini perché a noi serve una punta e quelle sul mercato a gennaio sono quasi tutti vecchi rottami (tipo Giroud).



Se vi interessa un pacco ehm.."polacco" niente male lo abbiamo NOI per voi..35 milioni ed è vostro, R-E-G-A-L-A-T-O


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla Juve hanno fatto un gran casino, gestione pessima da almeno due stagioni. Naturalmente i giornali, juventini nel midollo, si guardano bene dall'evidenziare tutto gli errori che stanno facendo in serie, a partire dalla follia di CR7 in poi.
> 
> La straordinaria capacità organizzativa, la lungimiranza e la programmazione ammirate (e invidiate) dei gobbi di questi anni sono un lontano ricordo. La Juve di oggi è una società mediocre e in declino, nonostante i giornali facciano di tutto per far credere il contrario.
> 
> Seppur differenti, ci vedo tante somiglianze col Milan post Atene 2007.



L'età media è molto più bassa, ma manca in effetti uno zoccolo duro per il futuro..
Per me l'errore madornale è stato mandare via Allegri..
Comunque in Italia restano avanti a tutti, certo l'Inda si sta organizzando ma per ora il divario tecnico è ampio..


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'età media è molto più bassa, ma manca in effetti uno zoccolo duro per il futuro..
> Per me l'errore madornale è stato mandare via Allegri..
> Comunque in Italia restano avanti a tutti, certo l'Inda si sta organizzando ma per ora il divario tecnico è ampio..



Restano avanti grazie ad un gruppo base di giocatori ultra trentenni a fine carriera. La Juventus è visibilmente in declino, quest'anno questo divario non lo stiamo vedendo, anzi.

Cosa hanno aggiunto negli ultimi anni? come stanno rinnovando la rosa? rimanendo proprio ai più recenti, cosa stanno dando Rabiot Danilo Ramsey per esempio?
Ricordi quando iniziammo a prendere i vari Flamini Emerson Zambrotta...

Sono avanti grazie al fatturato e una forza politica da dittatori, ma se guardiamo alla gestione sportiva stanno facendo solo disastri, ancor più se la paragoniamo alla gestione degli anni precedenti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla Juve hanno fatto un gran casino, gestione pessima da almeno due stagioni. Naturalmente i giornali, juventini nel midollo, si guardano bene dall'evidenziare tutto gli errori che stanno facendo in serie, a partire dalla follia di CR7 in poi.
> 
> La straordinaria capacità organizzativa, la lungimiranza e la programmazione ammirate (e invidiate) dei gobbi di questi anni sono un lontano ricordo. La Juve di oggi è una società mediocre e in declino, nonostante i giornali facciano di tutto per far credere il contrario.
> 
> Seppur differenti, ci vedo tante somiglianze col Milan post Atene 2007.



Secondo me la Juve, di fronte all'opportunità Ronaldo (emersa in seguito alle rogne fiscali in Spagna) si è seduta e ha preso una decisione: si va All-In fino al 2022 (scadenza contratto di Ronaldo, invecchiamento di molti uomini chiave), Si prova a vincere adesso, nel frattempo si aumenta il fatturato, cosa che permetterà poi di ricostruire più agevolmente.

Lasciano perplesse molte decisoni, come quella di vendere Dybala e Higuain per prendere Lukaku (poi saltato causa Dybala), ma ancora di più i mega contratti dati agli svincolati Rabiot e Ramsey.

Ma nessuno è perfetto. Nella sostanza il giudizio verrà dato dall'esito delle prossime 3 campagne di coppa.

Se vogliamo paragonare alla NBA: l'anno scorso Masaj Ujri, capo dei Toronto Raptors, sacrificò il suo miglior giocatore (De Rozean) e una prima scelta futura pur di accaparrarsi per un anno (si sapeva della sua volontà di tornare a casa a Los Angeles a fine contratto) i servigi di Kawhai Leonard.
Alla fine la cosa è sata premiata con il primo titolo NBA andato in Canada e Masaj Ujiri è stato etichettato come genio ardimentoso, ma se Il tiro di Leonard in gara 7 contro i Sixers, dopo aver ballato 4 volte sul ferro fosse uscito, oppure se in finale non si fossero rotti: Durant il tendine di achille, Thompson il crociato del ginocchio e Looney la spalla, saremo qui a parlare di gestione scellerata.

Tante volte bisogna provarci, anche contro logica.


----------



## Manue (30 Dicembre 2019)

Non seguo l'EL, men che meno il campionato austriaco, 
dei video su Youtube non mi fido, 
sinceramente non so se sia forte o sia nell'anno buono...

l'unica cosa che dico è che lo seguivano Juve, ManU, Dormund e Lispia, 
solo il Dortmund era disposta a spendere 120mln...
fosse stato un fenomeno vero si sarebbero mosse anche le spagnole...credo

Vedremo


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'età media è molto più bassa, ma manca in effetti uno zoccolo duro per il futuro..
> Per me l'errore madornale è stato mandare via Allegri..
> Comunque in Italia restano avanti a tutti, certo l'Inda si sta organizzando ma per ora il divario tecnico è ampio..



L' errore madornale è stato mettere 400 milioni di euro su un 34 enne, ma dirlo adesso è facile.

Con quei soldi si compravano anche i prossimi 5 anni in Europa ad alti livelli.

Ad oggi, il risultato della loro pessima gestione è un centrocampo con i piedi storti, De Sciglio come terzino, e un attacco formato da Higuain e Dybala che volevano sbolognare pochi mesi fa, ma che gli stanno togliendo parecchie castagne dal fuoco.

Hanno sbagliato, tutto quello che potevano. Ovviamente continueranno a dominare in Italia e fare bene in Europa, non dico di no.

Ma avevano ben altri piani secondo me.


----------



## Manue (30 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la Juve, di fronte all'opportunità Ronaldo (emersa in seguito alle rogne fiscali in Spagna) si è seduta e ha preso una decisione: si va All-In fino al 2022 (scadenza contratto di Ronaldo, invecchiamento di molti uomini chiave), Si prova a vincere adesso, nel frattempo si aumenta il fatturato, cosa che permetterà poi di ricostruire più agevolmente.
> 
> Lasciano perplesse molte decisoni, come quella di vendere Dybala e Higuain per prendere Lukaku (poi saltato causa Dybala), ma ancora di più i mega contratti dati agli svincolati Rabiot e Ramsey.
> 
> ...



Aumenta il fatturato e aumentano le sponsorizzazioni, 
e stanno aumentando i costi da quelle parti, 
tanto da aver dovuto emettere Bond e ricapitalizzare più di una volta.
I parametro 0 sono i loro colpi preferiti ultimamente, l'affare DeLigt erano convinti di pagarselo con qualche illustre cessione, 
che non è avvenuta.
Le previsioni del bilancio in corso sono peggiori di quello chiuso 2019, 
la controllante non vuole fare come faceva Mediaset, ripianare perdite.

Insomma,
la gestione finanziaria non è rosea, 
dovranno essere molto bravi a muoversi bene in futuro, 
sono sfortunati perché anche loro hanno il problema che dal vivaio non sta uscendo nessuno, 
quando ci sarà il cambio generazionale, dovranno comprare e stipendiare.
Paratici dovrò fare del suo meglio.

Ovviamente ad un tifoso, e meno male, quello che interessa è alzare trofei a fine anno, 
uno che conta, quindi o Champions o Scudetto...


----------



## leviatano (30 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la Juve, di fronte all'opportunità Ronaldo (emersa in seguito alle rogne fiscali in Spagna) si è seduta e ha preso una decisione: si va All-In fino al 2022 (scadenza contratto di Ronaldo, invecchiamento di molti uomini chiave), Si prova a vincere adesso, nel frattempo si aumenta il fatturato, cosa che permetterà poi di ricostruire più agevolmente.
> 
> Lasciano perplesse molte decisoni, come quella di vendere Dybala e Higuain per prendere Lukaku (poi saltato causa Dybala), ma ancora di più i mega contratti dati agli svincolati Rabiot e Ramsey.
> 
> ...



Il fatturato sta rallentando alla grande, nonostante Ronaldo, anzi con Ronaldo il fatturato ha perso a varie voci come il merchandising.
l'ipotesi che riescono di disfarsi di alcuni giocatori come Higuain, Khedira, Matuidi, Costa e quelli appena arrivati che non convincono, non credo che potranno arrivare a delle liquidità per comprarsi altri giocatori, giocatori che possono realmente fare la differenza.
Se sono su Vidal o Giroud, sono alla canna del gas.
A meno che l'anno prossimo se ne va via l'immortale con i muscoli da 18enne.


----------



## leviatano (30 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Aumenta il fatturato e aumentano le sponsorizzazioni,
> e stanno aumentando i costi da quelle parti,
> tanto da aver dovuto emettere Bond e ricapitalizzare più di una volta.
> I parametro 0 sono i loro colpi preferiti ultimamente, l'affare DeLigt erano convinti di pagarselo con qualche illustre cessione,
> ...



Quoto tutto il ragionamento.
Paratici se il suo meglio è stato quello di comprare parametri zero con smilionate di stipendio a questi giocatori per mettere a posto il centrocampo, immagino cosa possa fare nei momenti di difficoltà.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non seguo l'EL, men che meno il campionato austriaco,
> dei video su Youtube non mi fido,
> sinceramente non so se sia forte o sia nell'anno buono...
> 
> ...



Non serve seguire l'EL, basta la CL.

19 anni.

6 presenze : 8 gol e 1 assist nel girone con Liverpool e Napoli.

In stagione 1464' : 28 gol e 7 assist. un gol ogni 52' 1 assist ogni 210'.

Io l'ho seguito in 4 partite intere: una furia come mai visto prima: Un misto tra Briegel, Elkjaer e Inzaghi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Dicembre 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Il fatturato sta rallentando alla grande, nonostante Ronaldo, anzi con Ronaldo il fatturato ha perso a varie voci come il merchandising.
> l'ipotesi che riescono di disfarsi di alcuni giocatori come Higuain, Khedira, Matuidi, Costa e quelli appena arrivati che non convincono, non credo che potranno arrivare a delle liquidità per comprarsi altri giocatori, giocatori che possono realmente fare la differenza.
> Se sono su Vidal o Giroud, sono alla canna del gas.
> A meno che l'anno prossimo se ne va via l'immortale con i muscoli da 18enne.



Beh stagnano i ricavi....

ricavi 2019 

2019 621 milioni, nel 2018 erano 505 (+116 milioni o +23%)


ricavi al netto delle plusvalenze:

2019 495 milioni, nel 2018 erano 411 (+84 milioni o +20%)

....


aumenti tra il 20 e il 25%... in un anno.... alla faccia del ristagno


----------



## juventino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non avete spazio a roster per inserire un attaccante.
> Con il futuro rientro di Chiellini (e il conseguente taglio di Rugani dalla lista champions) per inserire qualsiasi altro giocatore la Juve si troverebbe costretta a tagliare uno tra Kehdira, Matouidi o, più probabilmente, De Sciglio, con però la controindicazione che si gioca l'intera champions con 3 terzini (Danilo, Alex Sandro e Cuadrado) di cui uno era un'ala fino a 2 mesi fa.
> 
> Non avendo team formed la Juve è costretta ad una rosa di 21 giocatori e non può inserire nessuno senza far uscire un big. Già quest anno si è trovata a dover lasciare fuori dalla lista champions Chiellini (infortunio), Emre Can e Mandzukic, cosa che ha creato grosse tensioni interne.
> ...



Fuori dalla lista Champions per fare posto a Paredes ci deve finire Khedira. Punto. Perché è rotto e non si sa quando tornerà a pieno regime. 
Riguardo Haland, penso che se fosse arrivato Bernardeschi ci avrebbe salutato.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se vi interessa un pacco ehm.."polacco" niente male lo abbiamo NOI per voi..35 milioni ed è vostro, R-E-G-A-L-A-T-O



Ma facciamo scambio alla pari con Berna, no?
Così avete pure l’ala per sostituire la turca e/o Suso, visto che vi lamentate sempre


----------



## leviatano (30 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh stagnano i ricavi....
> 
> ricavi 2019
> 
> ...



alla faccia proprio, pensa se non ci fossero le plusvalenze come sarebbero ridotti e intanto aumentano i debiti con annesse ricapitalizzazioni.
l'anno prossimo devono rifondare un parco attaccanti composto da uno che è in netto calo a 60 milioni l'anno, uno che ormai è scoppiato a 20 milioni l'anno e c'è solo uno che può fare cassa per poter comprare altri ma sta a un anno di scadenza.
possono fare plus decenti con Sandro (che sta facendo cagà), il codice fiscale che hanno in porta e il bosniaco, poi per il resto non ci guadagnano manco una goccia di sangue dal parco di giocatori che hanno. Con il croato hanno giusto risparmiato 5milioni con una minus di 2milioni. 
Se non vincono la champions tipo quest'anno o per il rotto della cuffia l'anno prossimo, fanno un bel ridimensionamento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Dicembre 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> alla faccia proprio, pensa se non ci fossero le plusvalenze come sarebbero ridotti e intanto aumentano i debiti con annesse ricapitalizzazioni.
> l'anno prossimo devono rifondare un parco attaccanti composto da uno che è in netto calo a 60 milioni l'anno, uno che ormai è scoppiato a 20 milioni l'anno e c'è solo uno che può fare cassa per poter comprare altri ma sta a un anno di scadenza.
> possono fare plus decenti con Sandro (che sta facendo cagà), il codice fiscale che hanno in porta e il bosniaco, poi per il resto non ci guadagnano manco una goccia di sangue dal parco di giocatori che hanno. Con il croato hanno giusto risparmiato 5milioni con una minus di 2milioni.
> Se non vincono la champions tipo quest'anno o per il rotto della cuffia l'anno prossimo, fanno un bel ridimensionamento.



Mah! mi sembra più una speranza che un'analisi oggettiva.
Se 500 milioni di ricavi uscendo ai quarti di CL senza un € dal mercato ti sembrano pochi....
I debiti per crescere sono fisiologici, ma un conto è avere 200 milioni di debito con un fatturato di 600 e un altro è averlo di 200 con un fatturato di 200.
La ricapitalizzazione è lo strumento corretto per coprire i disavanzi contingenti e finanziare quelli futuri senza dover ricorrere al player trading.

Non auspichiamo problemi dove non ci sono.

Tra l'altro la Juve controlla una marea di giovani in tantissime squadre o ha finanziato operazioni in collaborazione (vedi Demiral l'anno scorso) che si traducono anche in plusvalenze alll'occorrenza sui propri scarti.

Poi stare a sindacare se fosse stato meglio investire su Rabiot o Haaland ci sta. Ma averli noi milanisti tali problemi.


----------



## leviatano (30 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah! mi sembra più una speranza che un'analisi oggettiva.
> Se 500 milioni di ricavi uscendo ai quarti di CL senza un € dal mercato ti sembrano pochi....
> I debiti per crescere sono fisiologici, ma un conto è avere 200 milioni di debito con un fatturato di 600 e un altro è averlo di 200 con un fatturato di 200.
> La ricapitalizzazione è lo strumento corretto per coprire i disavanzi contingenti e finanziare quelli futuri senza dover ricorrere al player trading.
> ...




Tali problemi proprio non ce li voglio, anche perchè penso che siamo messi ancora peggio in questione e già basta.
Se non ci fossero squadre compiacenti che gli fanno le plusvalenze e gli risolvono problemi di ammortamento ingaggio voglio proprio vedere il "virtuosismo" finanziario.
Un aumento di capitale viene fatto a un'azienda perchè naviga in cattive acqua a livello di gestione dei costi, la loro società non ha soldi liquidi per mantenere le loro spese, l'ingaggio del pallavolista olandese e del fenomeno che a quanto pare dicono che se ne voglia andare prima del 2022 hanno fatto salassare le casse della società, significa o tagli qualcosa, o finisci in cattive acque. siccome non sono riusciti a piazzare gente bollita con costi elevati come un Higuain e altro hanno deciso di ricorrere alla ricapitalizzazione attraverso le banche, cosa che se non fosse avvenuta non staremmo qui a parlare delle varie ed eventuali voci a bilancio in positivo.
Gli investimenti che hanno fatto stanno dissanguando il ricavato, la società non dispone di capitale circolante, quindi se in questo contesto pensiamo che sia una società sana che non rischia un ridimensionamento con questo trend semplicemente per il loro fatturato, allora non so.
Secondo voi riusciva a comprarsi Halaand a queste cifre?.
Se fra pochi anni gli Agnelli mettono in vendita la Juventus Spa come hanno fatto con la Fca, non mi stupirebbe neanche un po'.
Questa mia mera analisi, che poi sia speranza o dati oggettivi, lo vedremo fra pochi anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' errore madornale è stato mettere 400 milioni di euro su un 34 enne, ma dirlo adesso è facile.
> 
> Con quei soldi si compravano anche i prossimi 5 anni in Europa ad alti livelli.
> 
> ...



Comunque ragazzi quando arrivi al livello di finale CL con un gruppo coeso di titolari lo sappiamo bene che poin è dura migliorare..e prendere comprimari serve a poco..loro hanno avuto l'occasione di prendere il nr 1 al mondo, c'hanno provato..se avessero vinto al CL?
E comunque aspettiamo a darli per morti in Europa...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Dicembre 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Tali problemi proprio non ce li voglio, anche perchè penso che siamo messi ancora peggio in questione e già basta.
> Se non ci fossero squadre compiacenti che gli fanno le plusvalenze e gli risolvono problemi di ammortamento ingaggio voglio proprio vedere il "virtuosismo" finanziario.
> Un aumento di capitale viene fatto a un'azienda perchè naviga in cattive acqua a livello di gestione dei costi, la loro società non ha soldi liquidi per mantenere le loro spese, l'ingaggio del pallavolista olandese e del fenomeno che a quanto pare dicono che se ne voglia andare prima del 2022 hanno fatto salassare le casse della società, significa o tagli qualcosa, o finisci in cattive acque. siccome non sono riusciti a piazzare gente bollita con costi elevati come un Higuain e altro hanno deciso di ricorrere alla ricapitalizzazione attraverso le banche, cosa che se non fosse avvenuta non staremmo qui a parlare delle varie ed eventuali voci a bilancio in positivo.
> Gli investimenti che hanno fatto stanno dissanguando il ricavato, la società non dispone di capitale circolante, quindi se in questo contesto pensiamo che sia una società sana che non rischia un ridimensionamento con questo trend semplicemente per il loro fatturato, allora non so.
> ...



E quando gli Agnelli hanno messo in vendita la FCA?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo, il prezzo era davvero ottimo secondo me.
> Adesso siamo davvero nei casini perché a noi serve una punta e quelle sul mercato a gennaio sono quasi tutti vecchi rottami (tipo Giroud).



Ma perché secondo te facciamo mercato? 
Comunque tra costi vari, commissioni e stipendio per me è troppo..


----------



## juventino (30 Dicembre 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perché secondo te facciamo mercato?
> Comunque tra costi vari, commissioni e stipendio per me è troppo..



Con questa rosa il tridente non possiamo farlo fino a giugno. Qualcosa devono farlo per forza.


----------



## Manue (30 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non serve seguire l'EL, basta la CL.
> 
> 19 anni.
> 
> ...



Chissà che futuro avrà...


----------



## Manue (30 Dicembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Con questa rosa il tridente non possiamo farlo fino a giugno. Qualcosa devono farlo per forza.



120 mln è un ottimo prezzo?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Con questa rosa il tridente non possiamo farlo fino a giugno. Qualcosa devono farlo per forza.



Ma va..non c’è liquidità al momento. Possiamo comprare roba alla caceres oppure vendere pezzi pregiati e comprare.
Questi siamo e questi rimaniamo


----------



## hakaishin (30 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> 120 mln è un ottimo prezzo?



Concordo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non serve seguire l'EL, basta la CL.
> 
> 19 anni.
> 
> ...



Secondo me 6 mesi sono troppo pochi per dare giudizi..ha scelto bene lui, il Borussia ha fattto un'operazione logica..mal che vada non ci rimetterà mai tantissimo, ben che vada hanno il prossimo giocatore con cui guadagnare 120 milioni


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me 6 mesi sono troppo pochi per dare giudizi..ha scelto bene lui, il Borussia ha fattto un'operazione logica..mal che vada non ci rimetterà mai tantissimo, ben che vada hanno il prossimo giocatore con cui guadagnare 120 milioni



Il ragazzo ha scelto bene, esatto. Club con pressione relativamente bassa, posto da titolare garantito, trampolino di lancio verso grandi club in futuro, squadra che gioca un calcio propositivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha scelto bene, esatto. Club con pressione relativamente bassa, posto da titolare garantito, trampolino di lancio verso grandi club in futuro, squadra che gioca un calcio propositivo.



Se farà bene tempo 1-2 anni finirà in Premier o al Bayern per cifre sui 100 milioni o poco meno..mal che vada lo ricollocano sempre in Premier a club di seconda fascia per una trentina..

Oh, se poi è un flop colossale avranno anche loro il loro Andre Silva (o Kalinic, o Piatek o Paquetà o Biglia........)


----------



## pazzomania (30 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi quando arrivi al livello di finale CL con un gruppo coeso di titolari lo sappiamo bene che poin è dura migliorare..e prendere comprimari serve a poco..loro hanno avuto l'occasione di prendere il nr 1 al mondo, c'hanno provato..se avessero vinto al CL?
> E comunque aspettiamo a darli per morti in Europa...



Mettila come vuoi, ma da anni in Europa fanno ogni stagione peggio di quella precedente... stiamo ai fatti...


----------



## Davidoff (31 Dicembre 2019)

Non prendetevi pena per i ladri, in Italia sono liberi di spadroneggiare come vogliono, non saranno certo piccoli problemi di stipendi o poca liquidità a fermarli. La loro sfiga è che quest'anno, per la seconda volta in nove anni, c'è un avversario abbastanza credibile che li costringerà a impegnarsi di più, ma prevedo che finita l'era Conte (un paio d'anni massimo) torneranno a spadroneggiare indisturbati.


----------

